
Automated Insights: Turn Spreadsheets into Stories - davidbarker
http://automatedinsights.com
======
erispoe
I wonder if they have some sort of engagement feedback, to understand what
works and what doesn't.

Does the software only generate boilerplate stuff like "The average price of a
home is X" or include sentences like "It's a fantastic time to buy"? The
examples are a mix of the two.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10418702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10418702).

------
data_spy
Reminds me of the movie 'Idiocracy', in terms of quality analysis

~~~
dang
Please keep criticism substantive here.

